# Seagate Goflex not visible in "network" on one PC



## Raylo

Recently my Seagate Goflex network drive disappeared from the Network map on my laptop (Win7 Pro, Intel). I can map the drives manually to the "Computer" and access the content via the drive letters (X and W) and the overall Seagate management interface but the drive does not appear in the network map and my Win7 backup, that I have been sending there for a year, fails. I tried to re-establish the backup settings but since the drive does not appear in the network map it is unavailable as a choice for backup. Here is a snip of the part of the network map where it used to appear.










Here is a snip from my desktop (also Win 7 Pro, Intel) that shows the Goflex... also shows my WD netcenter NAS that is also missing from my laoptop network map.










How do I get the drives to reappear in the Network map on my laptop?


----------



## Raylo

A litttle more info.... I recently changed my router firmware to DD-WRT. In the process the ip addresses of the network drives changed. But my desktop mapped both drives just fine, while they disappeared from the network map on the laptop. Desktop is wired ethernet and laptop is wifi if that matters tho I don't see why it should.


----------



## Wand3r3r

can you successfully ping the devices from the laptop that are missing?


----------



## Raylo

Yes, can ping the drive. I also can connect to its management interface via browser. I also was able to manually map the drive to the "computer" in the file explorer view(the old entry with the old ip address was present as a choice and I changed to the new ip and it appeared as the X: drive in the drive list). It just doesn't show up in the network view map... and is inaccessible as a network backup location to Windows Backup.


----------



## Raylo

A little more info... since my main desktop PC and HTPC (both wired ethernet) see the network drives just fine in the network map I turned off the wifi on my laptop and connected up with an ethernet cable. The drives showed up instantly in the network map. They went away after I went back wireless. So it must be something in the DD-WRT wireless setup that filters out the drives... I can't imagine what that would be. I like the DD-WRT but little issues like this may send me back to the OEM ware.

I guess I'll go through the DD-WRT wireless setup to see if anything pops out at me.


----------

